# E-Mail: Unknown user or password incorrect



## ixtends (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem die Installation nach diesem Tutorial hier (The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 10.04 [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials) erfolgreich war, verzweifel ich nun an der Konfiguration der E-Mails. Ich benutze Postfix und Courier (wie im Tutorial angegeben). 

In ISPConfig selbst habe ich unter System->Serverkonfiguration->E-Mail den POP3/IMAP Dämon auf Courier umgestellt.

Dann habe ich unter E-Mail eine neue Domain erstellt und eine Mailbox. Anschließend wollte ich mich über Webmail (Squirrelmail) anmelden, bekomme allerdings nur die Meldung "Unknown user or password incorrect.". Benutzer entspricht der E-Mail Adresse und Passwort meinem in ISPConfig vergebenem.

Mir fällt momentan nicht ein, was ich hätte falsch machen können.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2012)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

which dovecot

und:

ls -la /var/vmail


----------



## ixtends (30. Mai 2012)

which dovecot

```
/usr/sbin/dovecot
```
ls -la /var/vmail

```
.bash_logout
.bashrc
.mailfilter
mailfilters
.profile
xxx.de
```


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2012)

Ok, das Problem ist dass Du dovecot und courier zusammen auf dem Server installiert hast, das führt dazu dass der Server falsch konfiguriert wird und dann die Emaikonten nicht funktionieren. Deinstalliere dovecot, wenn Du which dovecot eingibst darf es nicht mehr gefunden werden. Danach lädst Du ispconfig nochmal runter und startest das update.php script im install Verzeichnis und wählst im Updater aus dass er die Dienste neu konfigurieren soll.


----------



## ixtends (30. Mai 2012)

Gut, jetzt kann ich mich immerhin schonmal einloggen, leider funktioniert aber noch nicht alles. Ich kann weder E-Mails schreiben noch empfangen. Der Log sagt folgendes:


```
pipe_command: execvp /usr/bin/maildrop: No such file or directory
postfix/pipe[30512]: 18EB910D811D: to=<test@xxx.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=439, delays=439/0.02/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: pipe: fatal: pipe_command: execvp /usr/bin/maildrop: No such file or directory )
postfix/smtpd[30518]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtpd[30518]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
postfix/smtpd[30518]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
postfix/master[29961]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 30518 exit status 1
postfix/master[29961]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
postfix/smtpd[30525]: connect from mail-pz0-f52.google.com[209.85.210.52]
postfix/smtpd[30525]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
postfix/smtpd[30525]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
postfix/master[29961]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 30525 exit status 1
postfix/master[29961]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2012)

Da müssen noch ein paar Reste der dovecot Konfiguration in der postfix main.cf sein. Schau mal nach ob Du die folgenden beiden zeilen in /etc/postfix/main.cf findest und kommentier sie aus indem Du ein # vor der zeile einfügst. Danach postfix neu starten:

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2012)

Da müssen noch ein paar Reste der dovecot Konfiguration in der postfix main.cf sein. Schau mal nach ob Du die folgenden beiden zeilen in /etc/postfix/main.cf findest und kommentier sie aus indem Du ein # vor der zeile einfügst. Danach postfix neu starten:

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth


----------



## ixtends (31. Mai 2012)

Okay, das Senden funktioniert jetzt. Nur das Empfangen mag noch nicht. Im Mail-Log gibt es keinen Fehler, nur folgendes und das sieht, was ich beurteilen kann, gut aus!?


```
imapd: LOGIN, user=test@xxx.de, ip=[::1], port=[40711], protocol=IMAP
imapd: LOGOUT, user=test@xxx.de, ip=[::1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=87, sent=391, time=0
postfix/smtpd[30082]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtpd[30082]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtpd[30082]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
```
EDIT:
Okay, ich hatte maildrop nicht installiert, jetzt bekomme ich auch die Mails.

Allerdings noch eine andere Frage: Wenn ich jetzt Thunderbird (o.ä.) konfigurieren möchte, muss ich ja eine Url angeben (Pop3/IMAP und SMTP). Standardmäßig schlägt mir Thunderbird ja immer pop.xxx.de und smtp.xxx.de vor. Für mich stellt sich jetzt einfach die Frage, welche Url muss ich hier angeben? Ich habe ja nirgendwo die Domains angelegt. Oder habe ich es einfach vergessen/übersehen?


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2012)

> Allerdings noch eine andere Frage: Wenn ich jetzt Thunderbird (o.ä.) konfigurieren möchte, muss ich ja eine Url angeben (Pop3/IMAP und SMTP). Standardmäßig schlägt mir Thunderbird ja immer pop.xxx.de und smtp.xxx.de vor. Für mich stellt sich jetzt einfach die Frage, welche Url muss ich hier angeben? Ich habe ja nirgendwo die Domains angelegt. Oder habe ich es einfach vergessen/übersehen?


Du musste eine beliebige Domain oder IP adresse angeben, sie muss nur auf Deinen server verweisen.


----------



## ixtends (1. Juni 2012)

Okay, das Empfangen funktioniert über Thunderbird, allerdings kann ich hier wieder keine E-Mails senden. Im Log steht folgendes:


```
connect from xxx-dynip.superkabel.de[xxx]
postfix/smtpd[12228]: warning: xsasl_cyrus_server_get_mechanism_list: no applicable SASL mechanisms
postfix/smtpd[12228]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
postfix/master[30674]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 12228 exit status 1
postfix/master[30674]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```
Und Thunderbird selbst sagt folgendes:


```
Sending of message failed.
The message could not be sent because the connection to SMTP server smtp.xxx.de timed out.
```


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2012)

Ubuntu 11.10 + saslauthd: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: no mechanism available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## ixtends (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem Server Ubuntu 10.04 laufen. Ich habe es allerdings trotzdem versucht und bekomme beim installieren der Pakete folgende Meldung:


```
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libsasl2-modules: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.13 is to be installed
  sasl2-bin: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.13 is to be installed
```
Hängt das jetzt damit zusammen, weil ich eine ältere Ubuntu Version installiert habe?


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2012)

Kann sein. Versuch mal stattdessen die Modifikation der einen config Datei wie in den Kommentaren beschrieben.


----------

